# An Idea On The metal Shields on JD 48" Decks



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a minor problem with the metal shields trapping the thrash that is blown up onto the deck. Theses shields are used for over the pulleys on my L-120 with the 48" decks. 

My solution when I was looking at how I could avoid taking these off when I was blowing off the deck and tractor with my air compressor air gun. I had removed the shields everytime to clean in this area and the last time I did this I decided enough is enough. I got my drill and drilled a 3/16ths hole half up in the shield the last time I had them off. Well today I got finished mowing and was blowing off the tractor and stuck my air gun in the hole and a ton of grass clippings come shotting out of the area around the pulley. 

So no more taking off the shields to get it cleaned out anymore. Problem solved and I am feeling pretty good about the idea. It's a real time saver and the shield is in place to protect me from myself.
:wontshare :wontshare :wontshare :wontshare ig:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Michael... Congrats on a great idea

Could you post some pics of the shields. 
Your solution might be easily applied to other decks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Tomorrow I snap some pictures of the shields and post them after I get back from church. Iam thinking this idea would work on any deck with metal shields. I do not think it will work on the plastic covers some companies use.

The simple thing is it doesn't have to precise as I only "eyeballed the location and drilled away about half way up.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I got time to take the pictures and here they are


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

and the 2nd picture


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I still have to deburr it and touch up the paint there but I will get it when I get some paint. And here's another picture


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Michael... Congrats on a great idea
> 
> Could you post some pics of the shields.
> Your solution might be easily applied to other decks. *


Good idea, but too bad it won;'t work on decks like my 54C. The guards are very low and the main supports and mounts are down in the lower section of the deck stamping........guess thats the differenc ei making crap out of steel and compared to plastic, you can span a lot more area such as the open ends on the guards made of sheetmetal than plastic can take, so they have to make a support molded in, then it has to have a mount bolt so it does not vibrate or warp up or down, .........and presto chango you have one great debri collection system built into your mower deck belt guards..........pityfull design on John Deeres part on the plastic guards.....


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Good idea, but too bad it won;'t work on decks like my 54C. The guards are very low and the main supports and mounts are down in the lower section of the deck stamping........guess thats the differenc ei making crap out of steel and compared to plastic, you can span a lot more area such as the open ends on the guards made of sheetmetal than plastic can take, so they have to make a support molded in, then it has to have a mount bolt so it does not vibrate or warp up or down, .........and presto chango you have one great debri collection system built into your mower deck belt guards..........pityfull design on John Deeres part on the plastic guards..... *



To bad the idea will not work on the 54C but on the 42" and 48" the Edge Cutting Decks I think it will work. At least on mine it works in the fact the guards are metal and they made them in such a matter as to allow for a small hole that will not effect the guard and provide a blow out hole.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

I'll check out the 48" deck on my "new" Scotts and see what it looks like. Would be nice if the guards are metal too.

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not sur on the Scott's deck. It might be different on the Right hand side because of the powerflow bagger pulley.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *To bad the idea will not work on the 54C but on the 42" and 48" the Edge Cutting Decks I think it will work. At least on mine it works in the fact the guards are metal and they made them in such a matter as to allow for a small hole that will not effect the guard and provide a blow out hole. *


I mentioned the 42" deck and this deck only has a plastic guard on the left side so this idea will not work on the Edge 42" deck. I was at Home Depot yesterday to pick up some supplies and took a look at the decks just to make sure. Sorry.


----------

